# Change in sex style means affairs ?



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Does changes in ways spouse have sex means affairs or just deep into porn ? 

I never bother to find answer but divorce my ex as he's a financial n physical abuser . But always wondering .

He started to turn on brighter lights n try different styles which is interesting .

Then he started checking out my anus n asked if i am keen to try ? The dirty talk that is more vulgar thsn sexy like spray over my face . To swallow him up . Etc .

Later he had difficulty organsm unless porn is on while we are haing sex . 

Wonder if it's affair or just porn ?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Definitely sounds like high porn use. 


From what I read, the brain needs more excitement from real sex because the porn gives his brain unreal sex. So normal sex is not enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Whether porn or an affair, anyone pulling new moves in the marital bed is likely getting instruction elsewhere.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

By itself, that's not necessarily much of a case for him cheating. Combined with other red flags; then yes it could be.


----------

